# My new Serotta CSI!



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

So I guess I just joined the club too. I bought this frame off eBay and just finished building it up. This is s picture from it's maiden voyage, the "shakedown" cruise. Everything went well with the normal amount of tweaking. After 50 miles I have the seat height set right. It's a 2000 CSI. I think it's a crime to leave lugs untouched so I painted them a silver grey. It's hard to notice but I wanted to stay subtle. I wanted to stripe the lug edges but with the brush I had I wasn't doing a good job so I aborted that. The lug work on this bike is amazing anyway and really doesn't need it. If I can figure out how to do a decent job of it I may try it later though. It's all new Ultegra components that (again) I bought on eBay that was from a new take off. Those are Hutchinson tubeless tires on it and those things are great, a totally awesome ride at 100lbs pressure. I am going to swap out the bar tape for Brooks leather but I don't have it in hand yet and anyway I want to get everything set "fit wise" before I put that stuff on as I doubt if you want to go through re-wrapping it if I decide to swap out the stem. I'm still undecided on whether to swap it out for a 110mm as opposed to the 120mm that's on there now. My reach is just at the maximum but I am getting more comfortable with it so it just mey stay.
So far this is one great ride and I'm only sorry it's winter as there will be a number of days I won't want to ride it.
More pics at my photobucket site from my web site too, of me masking and painting and assembling the frame. I used Automotive touchup spray paint and clear coat. I found some brush type touch up paint that is a real close match for the nicks too as Serotta didn't have this color anymore.
https://s150.photobucket.com/albums/s92/martinrjensen/Serotta/


----------



## dewaday (Jul 26, 2006)

Not a member of the club, but that is one sweeeeet looking ride. Subtle and sophisticated. Congratulations!


----------



## c-record (Mar 18, 2004)

*lovely*

I do sorely miss my CSI. I bought a Couer d'Acier and it's not as sweet.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*a ride today*

So I got in a 45 mile ride on it today. it's such a nice ridding bike. it's at least as comfortable as my Madone which is a really nice riding bike. I swapped out that red bottle cage (it was always going to be temporary) with a silver one. I also decided the stem length was OK. I was thinking it might be a little long at 120 but I line up fit wize, and I had no pain today so I think I will leave it. Only thing left is to swap out the handle bar tape with the Brooks leather that I ordered.
I have to quite buying bikes and frames for a while, definately if I loose this next (eBay) auction, it will be my last till spring...


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

Very nice.

What water bottle cages are you going to get?


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*water bottle cages*

I took the red one off and put a matching silver one on. I had the red one lying around and it didn't fit. That pic was right after I rode over to the LBS and bought the silver one. I have since bought another one. I changed the saddle by dying the yellow to match the new leather handle bar tape too. I know, I kinda pimped out the bike a bit but it's souch a nice ride. hers's the latest incarnation complete with the Hutchinson tubeless tires.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

You've done a marvelous job of making a distinctive yet subtle bike. Leave it just as it is.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*thanks*

I am pretty hapy with it now. My biggest problem is I want to ride it more than any of my other bikes now. part of that is because it's kind of new to me but also I don't have anything that rides better. My Madone rides very nice but no better than this.


----------



## cash_hall (Nov 18, 2008)

*Value*

I have the chance to buy a CSI that is about this year model, but I can't find anywhere what the value of it is. 

Mavic Reflex wheels and Campagnolo "Chorus" components (original I think). It has very few miles on it. Body is in excellent condition.

He wants $1100 for it. Would any of you CSI fans know what would be a good price?


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

cash_hall said:


> I have the chance to buy a CSI that is about this year model, but I can't find anywhere what the value of it is.
> 
> Mavic Reflex wheels and Campagnolo "Chorus" components (original I think). It has very few miles on it. Body is in excellent condition.
> 
> He wants $1100 for it. Would any of you CSI fans know what would be a good price?


It really depends on the condition of the frameset and components. A CSi frameset alone, in very good to excellent condition has, IMO, a value of $600~$700. 

Are the installed components what you want? In very good or excellent condition with lots of remaining life? And, most importantly, does the bike fit you?


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*price of mine*

$1000.00 with decent components doesn't sound too bad. I am very happy with mine and would do it all over agin if I had to, no regrets on the price. It's such a nice riding bike and it fits like a glove.


----------

